# Command & Conquer online spielen



## Silvana_ (20. September 2015)

Steam Community :: Group :: Command & Conquer Online spielen

Das ist meine Steam Gruppe wo ich meinen Guide reingetan habe.

Downloadlink mit allen benötigten Dateien und Installationsanleitung von mir hochgeladen. 

Microsoft services

Mein Paket enthält alles um 

Command & Conquer Tiberian Dawn
Command & Conquer Red Alert 1
Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun
Command & Conquer Yuri's Revenge
Command & Conquer Zero Hour
Command & Conquer Tiberium Wars
Command & Conquer Red Alert 3

online zu spielen.

Wie wäre es darüber eine NEWS zu machen? Wenn ja, dann bitte meinen Namen erwähnen.


----------



## shootme55 (20. September 2015)

Yeah ich hab mir die Collection auch gekauft. Jetzt kann ich online gegen meinen Bruder zocken! Danke!!!!


----------



## Silvana_ (20. September 2015)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Yeah ich hab mir die Collection auch gekauft. Jetzt kann ich online gegen meinen Bruder zocken! Danke!!!!



Zocken wir ne Runde? Ich suche immer Leute mit denen ich C&C zocken kann.


----------



## Hupe (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich zocke ab und an Tiberium Wars online. Gerade eben noch ne Runde gespielt.


----------



## xxRazer211 (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich wäre auch dabei mit tiberium wars !!!


----------



## Iapetos (23. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, 

kennt jemand von euch das Problem, wenn man die die großen Karten 4 vs 4 mit KI spielt, dass trotz schneller Hardware die Framerate von 30 auf 25 einbricht? Das ist in dem Spiel wirklich unangenehm, da alles langsamer wird. Kein Kern meiner Cpu, 2500k bei 4,4Ghz,  ist mit mehr als 50 Prozent ausgelastet. Die Gtx 970 langweilt sich.
Ist das Problem softwarebedingt? 

LG


----------

